# welche rolle für den königslachs?



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

hallo,
gehe im juni nach alaska, was für eine stationärrolle würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2002)

Hallo!
Eigentlich ist die Frage so nicht zu beantworten! Ich fische seit einigen Jahren
auf Kings (Fraser). Es kommt auf Methode an.
Eigentlich: Keine! Die beste Rolle ist und
bleibt die Multi für Fische dieser Größenord
nung. Eine Stationärrolle hat durch die Umlenkung der Schnur eine besch... Reaktion.
Da ich aber "unsere" Deutschen kenne: Nimm
dir eine Rolle mit bester (Front-)bremse und
möglichst großer Spule. Sie sollte gute Kugellager haben - nicht viele. Die meisten
der 6 oder 7 Kugellagerrollen habe ihre Lager da, wo sie keiner braucht! Und: Laß die "geflochtene" zu Hause!


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

danke für die auskunft dolfin, 
habe das schon öfters gehört, ich fische einfach nicht gerne mit der multi.wäre wirklich dankbar wenn ich eine spezifische antwort von stat.rollen fischern bekäme


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2002)

Ich sage nur Daiwa. Hohle Dir eine solide Daiwa Emblem oder eine Daiwa Triforce. Größe 2500 oder 3000 . Die müßten reichen. Kannst die Rollen dann gleich hier zum Meerforellen fischen nehmen. 
Ich selbst benutze unter anderem zum Meerforellen angeln die Daiwa Emblem X 3000 C (0.28 mm/220m laut Hersteller).
Hat 5 Kugellager. Ist eine gute Rolle. Meist verwende ich aber Rollen der Größe 1500 bis 2500. 
-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 11-02-2002 um 19:55.]


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

danke für den tip,
was haben die rollen für ein fassungsvermögen, es sollten ca.150 mtr. 50er schnur drauf passen?
gruss, jürgen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2002)

wie bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
150 m 0.50 Schnur!!!!!
Willst Du damit Lachse fangen oder Haie???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Daiwa Emblem X 3000 C faßt 200m 0.30 mm Schnur. Die reicht garantiert voll aus!!!
Ansonsten solltest Du eine Brandungsrolle der Marke Daiwa SS 9000 fischen. Mit der kannst Du dann auch auf Mobbi Dick gehen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 11-02-2002 um 20:04.]


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

lieber bellyboatangler,
warst du schon in alaska, oder besser gesagt hast du schon königslachse gefangen?
laut veranstalter sind fünfzigpfünder keine seltenheit dort, wollte mich vorab nur mal informieren, habe noch keine genauen unterlagen.anbei noch ein link den ich eben gefunden habe.
http://www.fishon-reisen.com/spinn.htm
gruss, jürgen [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von hecht13 am 11-02-2002 um 20:22.]


----------



## havkat (11. Februar 2002)

Ääääh BB-Angler.....es ist die Rede von Königslachsen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2002)

Ich war noch nicht in Alaska. Habe nur paar 20 Pfünder in Norwegen überlisten können. 0.50 mm schnur finde ich bißchen hart!!! Eine Stationärrolle, die 150 m 0.50mm Schnurkapazität haben soll, kann nur eine große Daiwa Brandungsrolle sein. Wenn wirklich solche Monster da rumschwimmen sollten, reicht bestimmt auch eine gute 0.30 oder 0.35 Schnur aus. Im Notfall würde ich dann höchstens eine 3500 oder eine 4000 Rolle dieser Marke fischen. Man soll den Fisch ausdrillen, heißt mit Bremse arbeiten!!! Ansonsten nimm deine Brandungsrolle!!! Ich fische als Schnur die DAM Damyl Tectan Premium oder Stroft GTM Schnur von Waku.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## havkat (11. Februar 2002)

Ne 30er Mono wird als Seitenarm fürs Blei genommen, z.B beim Fischen mit Spin-O-Glow. Dieses Bleivorfach knackt ein großer King oft schon beim Biss.
Ein Freund drillte einen Kapitalen ca. 15 Min. vom Ufer aus, der Fisch biss auf einen "Blue Fox"-Blinker, musste dann ein Boot besteigen weil der Lachs nicht zu "wenden" war, und verlor ihn nach langem Drill durch Schnurbruch. 3m Eigenbauspinnrute WG-120g, Ambassadeur 8000CL. Wenn so ein Fisch stromab geht, wäre Deine 35er innerhalb von einer Minute am Spulenknoten.......aber nur kurz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

hallo havkat,
danke dir, hatte schon komplexe wegen der fünziger schnur, ist dann wohl doch nicht so verkehrt. eine shimano ss 9000 besitze ich, (bisher waller) werde ich also mitnehmen.
meine ruten sind sportex kev.pike und eine baue ich im moment auch selber.wg 40-80gramm, 3,00 mtr, zweiteilig. müsste funktionieren, oder?gruss, jürgen


----------



## havkat (11. Februar 2002)

Dös schaud guad aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Februar 2002)

@ HavkatRICHTIG !! Wenn solche "U-Boote" querab zur Stömung gehen, macht die Beste 0,35er Schnur nichts dagegen!!Und danach wird "Er" das Wasser in den Augen haben! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe gehört, das die Profis sogar ein dünnes Stahlvorfach vor dem Blinker schalten ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

äh, was heist "ferkel des monats" ?
reine neugierde.
gruss, j.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2002)

Dann steht eines für mich fest!!! Werde nie auf Königslachse fischen, und wenn dann nur auf ganz kleine Exemplare!!! Möchte nicht mit einer 3m Pilkrute und Brandungsrolle im Wasser stehen und so ein Monster drillen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Scherz beiseite. Selbst die Lachse in Norwegen oder die großen Meerforellen in der Ostsee haben bis jetzt bei mir max. 100m Schnur pro Flucht genommen. Habe sie bis jetzt fast immer ausgedrillt bekommen. Wenn die Lachse eine 30 oder sogar eine 35 Schnur einfach durchbeißen, dann  würde ich doch als Vorfach mal Stahl oder geflochtene Schnur nehmen!!! Guten Rat am Rande. Frage deinen Guide mal, ob er dir eine Magnum leiht, um die Lachse zu erschießen!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Februar 2002)

@ Hecht13Die Freaks in Alaska sichern ihre Ruten und Rollen, mit einem feinem Lederband am Gürtel!! Wenn man mal nasse Hände hat, kann einem schonmal schnell die Rute wegrutschen, bei den U-Booten die da beissen !!
Und ohne Lederleine wäre alles weg !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## havkat (11. Februar 2002)

Oha, das is ´ne lange Geschichte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wende Dich vertrauensvoll an die Boardferkelfahndung, auch bekannt als der Herr Moderator Hauslaigner. ("Anglerlatein u. anderes Gelaber").

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

he christian,
die magnum ist ne gute idee, meinst du ne 357er reicht oder soll ich nicht doch ne 45er nehmen? 
gruss und ebenfalls immer ne volle fischkiste, müssen aber viele sein wenn dir die kings ne nummer zu gross sind!!


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

hallo havkat,
werde ich machen, bin jetzt noch neugieriger.
gruss, j.





  Grins 

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von hecht13 am 11-02-2002 um 21:24.]


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2002)

OOOOOOhhhhhh!
Es geht weder darum, das der Lachs eine Schnur durchbeißt, noch darum, eine Schnur
im Drill in freiem Wasser zu zerreissen. Eine
35er dabei zu brechen, ist kaum möglich. In
Alaska/Kanada sind die Flüsse aber nicht fein
aufgeräumt (Holz,Felsen) und wenn der Fisch
über Stromschnellen geht, kannst du in der
Regel nicht folgen - du mußt ihn halten - und
das gegen den Wasserdruck. Schnurabrieb durch
diese ganze Geschichte kommt dazu. Meine beste Meerforelle hatte 7,5 kg, mein bester
Lachs aus der Ostsee 14 kg. Wenn du aber an
einen 35 Pfünder King im Fluß kommst, kannst
du die Ostseefische eher mit Zandern vergleichen, als diese Lachse mit Ostseesalm!
Es ist einfach so!

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## havkat (11. Februar 2002)

@Dolfin
Genau das wollte ich sagen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2002)

Ich werde das mal glauben, daß die Lachse anders sind als bei uns!!! In 3 Jahren ist es soweit. Dann fahre ich auch nach Alaska zum Lachsangeln. Werde dann meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen!!! Eine Gute Schnur ist die Stroft GTM von  http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/stroft_gtm.htm . dann kannst auch auf etwas dünnere Durchmesser zurückgreifen!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

@christian,
danke, werde es mit der stroft versuchen.
gruss, jürgen


----------



## havkat (11. Februar 2002)

@BB-Angler
Nix gegen die Stroft. Fische sie selbst, als 25er, auf Meerforelle.
Bestehe jetzt schon auf einem Bericht wenn Du wieder da bist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Achja...danke für den Link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

@havkat,
fische die stroft auch als 20er für forellen und äschen am tiroler holz, die 28er nehme ich für den hecht. ist ne super schnur.
jetzt mache ich mich auf die suche nach dem ferkel des monats, melde mich wieder wenn ich was in erfahrung gebracht habe.
gruss, jürgen


----------



## hecht13 (11. Februar 2002)

@dolfin,
dir auch danke, hoffe ich habe dich vorher nicht zu lange aufgehalten, ist ne schöne homepage, werde dir wie versprochen das hechtsystem schicken, maile mir bitte noch deine adresse.
gruss, jürgen


----------



## alfnie (18. Februar 2002)

Im Alta-Fluss oben in Nordnorwegen nehmen die Einheimischen 60-er als Vorfach an den Zweihandfliegenruten und hintendran haben die nochmal 150 m &acute;backline&acute;. Und auch kaum ein Spinnfischer, der einmal den richtigen Knallern am Alta-Fluss begegnet ist, traut sich da nochmal unter 0.50-er ran. Ich habe erst vor Erstaunen &acute;geglotzt&acute; und dachte, die spinnen, die Norgis. Aber wie ich dann sah, wie ein 12 kg Salmo Salar in einem Rutsch hundert Meter den Fluss runterfetzte und dabei die Schnur über die Steine riss, mit einem Angler hintendran der dauernd ausrutschte ...   Hilsen aus Norge, alfnie


----------



## havkat (18. Februar 2002)

Tjä! So is dat mit die großen Lachse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------

